# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Տուրիզմի Զարգացումը Հայաստանում

## Sagittarius

Տուրիզմ... Հայաստան... Բազմիցս նշվել է Հայաստանում տուրիզմի զարգացման անհրաժեշտության մասին և նշվել է շատ տարբեր պաշտոնյանների, ղեկավար դեմքերի կողմից, շատերը նույնիսկ այն համարել են Հայաստանի տնտեսության զարգացման հեռանկարային ուղի:  Մի խոսքով խոսքերի պակաս չենք ունեցել: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ է արվել և արվում այս ուղղությամբ... Ունենք Ծաղկաձոր, Ջերմուկ, Դիլիջան, Հանքավան, Աղվերան, Տաթև, Սևան, պատմամշակութային վայրեր, որքանո՞վ են դրանք հետաքրքիր այսօրվա զբոսաշրջիկներին… որո՞նք են կայանում մեր երկրի առանձնահատկությունները, անցումային տնտեսությամբ երկիրը ի՞նչ խնդիրներ պետք է լուծի այս ուղղությամբ: 

Եվրոպական և համաշխարհային կազմակերպությունները տուրիզմի զարգացման ուղղությամբ ինչպիսի՞ ծրագրեր են իրականացնում Հայաստանում:

Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ թեման գտնվում է *տնտեսության* բաժնում, ուստի քննարկումները անցկացվելու են տնտեսության և բիզնեսի տեսանկյունից /ոչ մի տեսություն :Angry2: /: 

Խոստանում եմ ընթացքում կիսվել եմ իմ "բացահայտումներով", հուսով եմ մնացած ակումբցիները նույնպես ակտիվ կլինեն և հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա կունենան:

----------

Adriano (21.10.2010), E-la Via (21.10.2010), Արևածագ (21.10.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Այո իհարկե մեր նման  սահմանափակ հնարավորություններով երկրի համար բնության վրա հույս դնելը շատ օգտակար կարող է լինել, երկիր լրացուցիչ եկամուտների մուտքի առումով: Տուրիզմի զարգացման մասին խոսվել է, խոսվում է ու կխոսվի, իսկ իրական գործը բավականին ետ է մնում խոսակցությունից: Տուրիզմի զարգացումը ենթադրում է որոշակի ֆինանասական միջոցների ներդրում առաջին հերթին երկրում տուրիզմի համար պայմաններ ստեղծելու գործում: Հայաստանի համար կառանձնացնեյի անհրաժեշտ ենթակառուցվածքների ստեղծումը, որը ենթադրում է ինչպես տարբեր վայրերում տարբեր օբյեկտների ստեղծումը, այնպես էլ ամենահիմնական գլխացավանքներից մեկի ճանապարհային խնդիրները: Այստեղ  կարելի է նշել նաև տեղանքը նկարագրող վահանակների տեղադրումը, որը թույլ կտա զբոսաշրջիկին արագ կողմնորոշվել: Վերը բերված խնդիրների լուծմամաբ "չի կարողանում զբաղվել" կառավարությունը, պատճառաբանելով ֆինանսների սղությամբ: Ահա այստեղ իմ կարծիքով կարևորվում է մասնավորի ու պետականի համագործակցությունը: Սակայն մասնավոր կողմը բավականին լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի Հայաստանում, քանզի Հայաստանը մեղմ ասած գտնվում է ներդրումների տեսանկյունից բարձր ռիսկային գոտում: Երևի թե ճիշտ կլինի որպեսզի պետությունը սկսի զբաղվել ռեգիոնալ զարգացմամբ,որը կենթադրի ռեգիոնների բնակչության աշխատուժի օգտագորշում, ոչ միայն տուրիզմի զարգացման հեռանկարում, այլև մի շարք սոցիալական ծրագրերի հաղթահարման պարագայում: Պետությունը պետք է իր վրա վերցնի օրինակ ճանապարհաշինարարությունը և արտերկրում մեր երկիրը ներկայացնելու գործը, համապատասխան տեղանքներում ակտիվություն առաջացնելու նպատակով պետք է թույլ տրվեն կամ սահմանվեն ազատ տնտեսական գոտիներ, որտեղ ենթադրում է հարկային և վարչական տիպի բազմապիսի արտոնություններ, ասենք գոնե մինչև երկրի համար կարևոր ռեգիոնալ զարգացման ծրագրերի ավարտը: Մասնավորին խթանելու համար պետությունը կարող է նաև գնալ վերջիններիս շահույթի որոշակի մասի փաստացի ապահովման, մինչև ռեգիոնալ զարգացման ծրագրի ավարտը: Պետության խնդիրներից պետք է լինի նաև տեղեկատվական վահանակների ներդրումը ողջ Հայաստանով: Մասնավորի գործը կայանում է Համապատասխան օբյեկտների, առողջարանների, տեսարժան վայրերի բարեկարգման, տարբեր զբոսաշրոջւթյան ծառայությունների մատուցում: Օրինակ ես գտնում եմ, որ բավականին հետաքրքիր խնդիր է փոխարժեքի հատուկ ռեժիմների սահմանումը, որը թույլ կտա զբոսաշրջիկների համար Հյաստանը ավելի գրավիչ դարձնել, մասնավորի կողմից հատուկ բանկային նմանատիպ ծառայությունների ստեղծման միջոցով: Իսկ ընդհանրապես անհրաժեշտություն կա մարդկանց մեջ փոխել մի շատ վատ հոգեբանություն, զբոսաշրջիկին էշի տեղ դնելու հոգեբանությունը: Որքան է պատահել , որ զբոսաշրջիների համար մի ծառայություն մատուցելիս շատ մեծ գումարներ են շորթել: Սակայն սա իհարկե չի նպաստում զբոսաշրության զարգացմանը, քանզի նույն զբոսաշրջիկը ինքը ևս ունի որոշակի գումարային սահմանափակումներ, իսկ երբ գալիս են Հայաստան քիչ է մնում մերկ հետ ուղղարկեն: Մասնավորի և պետության համատեղ ուժերով կարելի է զբաղվել օրինակ այսպես կոչված գիդերի մասնագիտացված խմբերի ստեղծմամբ, որոնք կհեշտացնեն տուրսիտների գործը: Պետության գովազդի տեսանկյունից կարևորվոում է երկրի սոցիալ-տնտեսակաան ցուցանիշների հրապարակումը, որը թույլ կտա զբոսաշրջիկներին առավել տեղեկացված լինեն:

----------

E-la Via (21.10.2010), Sagittarius (21.10.2010), Արևածագ (21.10.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Շնորհակալություն կարծիքիդ համար Ադրիանո, մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց եկ մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետ.

օրինակ ինձ հետաքրքրում է Եվրոպացի տուրիստի տեսանկյունից, ասենք Ավստրիայից ձմեռային, լեռնադահուկային /կամ չգիտեմ ինչպես կկոչեք դա/ սպորտի սիրահարը ի՞նչու պետք է գա Հայաստան. կա արդյո՞ք վերլուծություն մեր երկրում նման հանգստի հեռանկարի մասին, ինչքանով է մեր բնությունը, սարերը, կլիման համապատասխանում դրան, այս ոլորտի մասնագետները ավելի լավ կիմանան՝ հավանաբար կան այնպիսի ֆակտորներ իչպիսիք են՝ ջերմաստիճանը, լանջերի թեքությունը, արևը, երբ են սարերը պատվում ձնով, անտառածածկույթը, ի՞նչպես էր Սովետական շրջանում, ինչքանով էր մեր երկիրը գրավիչ այս ոլորտի սիրահարների համար,  եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի այս ամենի վերաբերյալ, կխնդեի օգնել.

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող. հարատապ հարց ունեմ, ո՞վ է այս տարի Ծաղկաձոր լիժա կամ սնոուբորդ քշելու գնացել, ձու՞ն կա, եղանակը ոնց ա, արև՞ է, անձրև՞, ձու՞ն: Ջերմաստիճա՞նը, ձունը նոր ա, թե հին, սկլոները ո՞նց են. սառույց է, թե նորմալ խնամում են: Սեզոնը այս տարի ե՞րբ ա բացվել: 
Եթե ձմեռային սպորտի սիրահարներ կան ակումբում, կխնդրեի մեկնաբանել:

----------

